# Oddest comments about your chi!



## jenn_in_switzerland (Jun 26, 2006)

I was asked: "what kind of animal is that?". The man really had no idea that Bella was even a dog! There was also "you really should feed her more...", but that pales in comparison  
I would love to hear what you have heard!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

some one asked me "what on earth is that?" but i think they were being horrible

another person asked me if she was a cat

generally people make quite nasty snide comments about her size and comparisons to rats


----------



## MissMary (Jul 10, 2006)

My sister asked what was wrong with Lorretta because she has very long legs, she thought Lorretta was deformed.


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

I now get asked what kind of dog cuder is since china i smaller then him but gosh shes a puppy


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Don't know if it qualifies for odd or not but used to get asked the infamous "Oh, is it a teacup?"


----------



## STELLABELLA (May 27, 2006)

questions like this really make me mad , especially the one about her being a boy or looking masculine !!
Questions like "what breed is it ?" 
''he is so cute " (stella is a female and she is wearing a dress , can't it be anymore obvious?!
at the store I heard a lady saying "that thing looks like a rat or a squirrel."


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

STELLABELLA said:


> questions like this really make me mad , especially the one about her being a boy or looking masculine !!
> Questions like "what breed is it ?"
> ''he is so cute " (stella is a female and she is wearing a dress , can't it be anymore obvious?!
> at the store I heard a lady saying "that thing looks like a rat or a squirrel."


People are so insensitive. :-( I would never make an unkind comment about someone's pet. That is a beloved pet. When we went to Pet Supplies Plus the other day, there was a lady in the ferret isle doing some serious shopping. Now I've never had those kind of small animals as pets and know nothing about them, but I can assure you that she was as crazy about that little animal as I am Bu Boy and I wouldn't have made a desparaging remark to her for anything. That's mean. I can say that I will be more careful about asking people what kind of dog they have from now on tho.


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

The boy comment really get me with my daughter she could be in a bright pink dress and id still get aww ur sons so cute


----------



## RoxyGirl (Feb 16, 2006)

Jaxson is a light cream color and has a brown nose. Someone commented that they have never seen an albino chi. They thought chis only came in tan and black and tan.


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

I think most of you know that Shiver is a chi/min pin mix. There was a lady at the store the other day who said she was cute but also said (about 5 times) that she has a STANDARD chi. Her "standard" chi was 21 lbs!!! Anyway, back to the point. Shiver started whining when I was talking to the lady because she wanted to smell the other dog but it was mean so the lady says to me "I'm glad mine is STANDARD. The little ones are so yappy."
I didn't say anything to her. Just "See ya". Bag!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Ella looks like Gizmo.
Triny looks like a rat.
I must say I get more nice comments then bad....there are always a few that will let you know what they think even though we never ask for there opinion?


----------



## ~*~*Lola*~*~ (Jun 10, 2006)

i was carrying Lola outside one day and this one guy comes up to me and asks "is that a real dog?" no, i like to carry teddies around with me LOL. and of course, the usual "she looks like a rat/mouse" and she has a pink harness and pink collar w/ flowers on it and they still ask if shes a boy or a girl.


----------



## dahlia (Aug 16, 2005)

We sometimes get...."Is that a teacup or a regular chihuahua?"


----------



## tofu (Apr 18, 2006)

couple weeks ago this one girl asked me pointing to Tofu asking "what is that?" i respond "it's a dog". a smart #@^ answer i know but i'm protective of my baby.


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Here's a short conversation I had just yesterday with someone at the store about Hershey.

Person: "What kind of dog is that?"

Me: "He's a chihuahua."

Person: "That doesn't look like any chihuahua I've ever seen."

Me: "Well, he is chihuahua, just a big one."

Person: "Yeah, I guess he sure is, isn't he?"

If you have a larger chi, some people just don't think it's a chi. :banghead:

Edited to add: It may also have something to do with the fact that Hershey's ears don't completely stand up too. He's chihuahua though and sometimes people thinking he isn't gets to me. :-?


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

One person pointed at Jasper and said, "Oh thats what we call a sidewalk dog".. I'm like huh? And she elaborated with he has so many "daddies" he can't decide what color to be. I was like, Actually he's a Blue Merle, there is a name for this color and its on purpose. Then walked away. She was saying it all gayily like it was just a comment, so I just commented back and went on my way. 

Mostly, I get oh thats a strange color, I've never seen dog like that... then they look at Tucker and say.. so thats a chihuahua what is that? and I'm like Long coat chihuahua.. they're like.. "really?" I just move on...its constant. I don't need to explain my dogs!


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

LuvMyChi said:


> Here's a short conversation I had just yesterday with someone at the store about Hershey.
> 
> Person: "What kind of dog is that?"
> 
> ...


Boy I could have been your twin in that conversation... the reply is always I've never seen a chihuahua like that.. and it can be directed towards Jas or Tuck... so much media attention has been given to this short haired tan dog who likes chalupas that no one can recognize chihuahua characteristics otherwise.


----------



## SpikeTaz (Jul 27, 2006)

People have asked me if Taz, with his gray face and paws, is a doberman puppy.....


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

i had one rude person say to me "did you know there's a rat at the end of your leash?" I was like OH Really I didn't know that. thanks for pointing that out. 
but that's the only rude comment i've ever gotten. most of them are positive like how pretty or ahhhhh...how cute. most still think she's still a puppy bc she's so small


----------



## Shift Chanel Anniston (Jul 31, 2006)

I get the "rat" comment also. We have had Shift for just a few weeks, but race motocross, so my son's MX buddies, love to call Shift a "rat".

Just last night, I received a very funny comment, which is a bit different. But funny anyway. As I had stated in my newbie intro, Jerry teases me, "If your dog was any more gay, he would bark with a lisp." 

Well, yesterday, I stopped at a rummage sale (I am a rummage sale freak) and found a bin of small dog clothes. I was just elated. So, as I brought the entire contents of the bin to the home owner to pay, she asked about who I was buying for, and told me that she gets teased by friends for dressing up her pup. (she must me more elaborate than I can imagine, as I could not imagine having so many outfits for my Chi that I sell them for 50 cents each after I bore of the clothes!) 

Anyway after she told me how she was teased by friends, I told her Jerry's "bark with a lisp" story. She laughed and said she could relate. 

Well, coincidentally, I took my best friend out for dinner and drinks last night for her birthday. When we were at the local watering hole for drinks, a woman came up to me and asked, "Are you the gay dog owner?" The inflection in her voice suggested that said owner was gay, and not the dog. 

I replied, "I am a dog owner, but I am not gay." 

It was quite funny when she reminded me that she was the gal at the rummage sale I had been at that morning and she boasted that she had just been telling the "bark with a lisp" story before I walked in.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I was walking Carl and a man walked by and said "That's one big mouse!"
Mostly I get really positive comments though, especially at the pet store. And people asking what kind of dog he is, etc.


----------



## sourjayne (Jul 11, 2006)

LuvMyChi said:


> Here's a short conversation I had just yesterday with someone at the store about Hershey.
> 
> Person: "What kind of dog is that?"
> 
> ...


I get that too! Louie has long curly fur and floppy ears, and he is as big at twelve weeks -- if not bigger (3lbs 6oz now!) -- than some chihuahuas are full grown. People keep asking me if he's a mix. I don't know why that bothers me, I wouldn't mind if he were a mix, I don't care, but he is chihuahua through and through and it drives me nuts when people think he's a mix! I've actually had a few people ask if he was part lab!!!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Part lab? *snort*


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

The silliest thing I've ever heard: Is it a hamster? (Does it look like a Hamster??...)
A girl told me once that she'd never seen a cat like that before...
and yes I also get the usual comment 'That's a big rat'. 
Oh, a toddler told me that he liked my 'horsy'! I thought it was a cute comment coming from a baby. He made me laugh.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Katie 18 said:


> Part lab? *snort*


ROFLMBO!!! Katie you're a hoot! But this would be my sentiment too. I'd like to see that in the making!! Holy cow.

p.s. and you wonder why Carl is such a ham? hehe


----------



## Leeseebat (Jun 27, 2006)

I've gotten what kind of dog is that? when i say chihuahua they tell me it cant be because his ears are down and they've never seen a black one. all i could do was laugh!


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

The comment that makes me angry is "My dog could swallow yours whole."
and I am not crazy about "Where is the rest of that dog?"




~*~*Lola*~*~ said:


> i was carrying Lola outside one day and this one guy comes up to me and asks "is that a real dog?" no, i like to carry teddies around with me LOL. and of course, the usual "she looks like a rat/mouse" and she has a pink harness and pink collar w/ flowers on it and they still ask if shes a boy or a girl.


I used to have people asked me "Is that a real baby?" about my daughter.
She weighed 4 lbs and I carried her around in one of those Snuggli baby carriers that straps to the front of you. 
I actually told a woman one day- No I am a crazy person walking around with a baby doll strapped to my chest! When I walked away her mouth was hanging open.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

MSBOOTS said:


> The comment that makes me angry is "My dog could swallow yours whole."
> and I am not crazy about "Where is the rest of that dog?"
> 
> 
> ...


Good one! Some people just need to learn how to keep inappropriate comments to themselves. That's why they say think before you talk. I'm glad you told that woman!!


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

When it comes to comments, I've definitely heard the, "Is that a real dog?" I'm like what the heck?? no....it's a stuffed animal. I'm a full grown lady with a stuffed animal dog. Thanks! Some people need to speak with their mouths closed I tell you!! And let me just say, I get very defensive. As it is with most of us on here, my chi is my baby girl. No one says crap about her and gets away with it!! >.<


----------



## jenn_in_switzerland (Jun 26, 2006)

My daughter was tiny too- she couldn't cry properly in the beginning; she sounded more like a mouse- "eek, eek, eek". I could actually hear the other Mum's saying "what is making that sound?". 
Lets just say, it's round two of odd comments- one thing for Bella though, she definately barks... like a dog.


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

I have a friend who teases me in a nice way saying minnies battery operated. He says it to idioits that if they ask if minnies real in a sarsactic way. I get people insisting minnie is mixed with min pin even if I tell them shes deer headed chihuahua but I must admit being black and tan and deer headed chihuahua she does looks an awful lot like one , plus she hangs with a 2.2 pound min pin called sophia. Im even startign to wonder I never saw her parents but I saw her siblings who were all floppy eared but weighed 2 pounds at 2 months [minnie was half a pound] they were advertised as chihuahua. The vet shots record gave me listed her as chihuahua. Is there a way to find out for sure? , like a test? is it expensive? Im just curious now although I love my chi to bits.


----------



## Kirsty85 (Dec 16, 2005)

The comment i get alot and it comes from men only is "Look at that rat" and it makes me so mad i have ago back


----------



## Roxy (Nov 24, 2004)

It's not exactly a comment but I often have people meowing at Roxy. Then I say, I am sorry, my dog doesn't speak any foreign languages.

People often think Roxy is a min pin. But I can live with that.


----------



## LuvMyPrecious (May 23, 2006)

*Not sure if this is odd but it definately almost hurt my feelings lol. Couple days ago one of my husbands coworkers came over and Precious was laying on her blankie minding her own business. Anyway my husbands cat walks into the living room (he is 19.5 lbs pure white not fat just a huge big boned cat) and the coworker was like "Hey kitty kitty go get the rat" I just hate ppl referring to these small dogs as rats. My cousin calls her a rat all the time I say she isn't a rat she is a dog! The other thing that really gets me is when I first moved back here with Precious first thing I was asked was how I could love something that looked like THAT! I was so offended cause I just love her sweet little face. How could you not love a chi face?!?!?! Some people lol :dontknow: *


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

everyone calls kujo a rat too. i hate it. but most ppl after they get to know him fall in love


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

LuvMyPrecious said:


> *Not sure if this is odd but it definately almost hurt my feelings lol. Couple days ago one of my husbands coworkers came over and Precious was laying on her blankie minding her own business. Anyway my husbands cat walks into the living room (he is 19.5 lbs pure white not fat just a huge big boned cat) and the coworker was like "Hey kitty kitty go get the rat" I just hate ppl referring to these small dogs as rats. My cousin calls her a rat all the time I say she isn't a rat she is a dog! The other thing that really gets me is when I first moved back here with Precious first thing I was asked was how I could love something that looked like THAT! I was so offended cause I just love her sweet little face. How could you not love a chi face?!?!?! Some people lol :dontknow: *


WOW! That was COMPLETELY rude! That's terrible! :cussing:


----------



## Tyson (Jan 14, 2005)

I dont really worry about the comments people make about tyson (most of them are good though ) because regardless of what people have to say he's my little buddy and nothing can change that.


----------



## Tyson (Jan 14, 2005)

The one thing that I do get asked quite often is if they're my girlfriends dogs.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Well I just had to open this thread up again. I think I got the one to top all! LOL Someone asked me if Ernest T. was a Boxer!!! I was so stunned that I almost didn't know quite how to answer!


----------



## Scintillater (Jan 10, 2006)

i hear disparaging remarks about my chi all the time, but some really godo ones too. I have to sympathize with you guys regarding retarded and insensitive people. 

However, it's funny, but now that I have not just a chi, but a pom, and 2 sibes, I kind of look at Pedro and think: he can't be a dog. he's so tiny! Heheheheh. But i love him. It is pretty amazing if you think about it that you come from a wolf all the way to a teeny chi!


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

This was just a general comment about dogs i guess, Yesterday I took my sisters kids and my daughter to the school park and there was a broken beer bottle all over the play area. They are starting school Thursday so I thought I would go tell someone about the bottle. I had Toby with me so he came in with us. no one was in the office so I had to go searching for someone. On my way back out the door one of the kindergarden teachers (thankfully the one my daughter didn't get) ask me in this condesending voice I didn't know they allowed dogs in the school. He wasn't doing anything, wasn't barking peeing on the floor nothing, it just really made me mad the way she said it. I said probably not, but there was a broken bottle on the playground and I just thought someone might like to know. I know it is no big deal but it just really rubbed me the wrong way.


----------

